# Am i able to cut plastisol prints?



## uncenshirt (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi I have a questions I hope can be answered. I want to heat transfer small designs (maybe around 2x2 inches) around various places of the shirt. 

I see that alot of the sizes come in at least 10x12 or 12x12
Is it possible to order a plastisol print with several of my small designs, and cut it up and then heat transfer them individually throughout my shirt?

Also, because i am a newbie, are plastisol prints stated on the vendor sites? I do not see a link to plastisol on the vendor sites, just custom transfers. They are the same right?

Thank you for you help!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Virtually all custom transfers are made with plastisol inks. And, yes, gang sheets are available.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

yes, we gang them all the time.


----------



## uncenshirt (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you very much for you answers. So ganging is what it is called. Thanks again!


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. Yes you can have your design "ganged" but be sure to get specifics from the company
you have doing your transfers because some companies charge for ganging and also some
will only gang a specific number per sheet even if more can fit


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Heat Transfer Warehouse has no restrictions. We even worked out a ganging over the phone to give me more prints per sheet on one order.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

FM Expressions has 12.75 x 19 sheets and no extra charge for ganging......

But depending on the size of your designs, their 15 cent transfers might be a better bet....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I avoid any company that upcharges for ganging. I consider it greed. It's like they are punishing you for not buying individual transfers. Ganging doesn't take any more effort for them to print than if it was a single design.

Rick's list specifies those companies that gang and those that don't: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------

